# Mini Factory Tour - Sat 27th March



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Tour of the Mini Factory, Oxford - Saturday 27th March 2010, 9am*

I have secured a slot for a tour of the Mini Factory in Oxford at 9am on Saturday 27th March. The tour will take approximately 2.5 to 3 hours, and costs £12 per person. It is also limited to a maximum of 25 people.

http://www.bmweducation.co.uk/coFacts/l ... URS_V3.pdf

For those of you travelling on the M40, I thought that we could meet up at the services on Junction 8A and then cruise into Oxford together.

http://www.motorwayservices.info/area.php?area=23

I've booked us a table for lunch at The Talkhouse.

http://www.thetalkhouse.co.uk

*Important Information*

1.	There is a charge of £12 per person
2.	There is a maximum of 25 people
3.	There is a minimum age of 14. Those between 14 and 18 must be accompanied by an adult
4.	People with heart pacemakers will not be able to join the tour
5.	There is no food or drink available onsite
6.	Photography is strictly forbidden on the tour, however you can take photos in the exhibition and events venue
7.	Mobile phones, cameras and handbags must not be taken on the tour. There are lockers where you can leave your possessions and retrieve them at the end of the tour
8.	Visitors must wear 'sensible' shoes. No open-toe shoes or high heels are permitted
9.	There is ample free parking onsite

*Timetable*

08:00 Meet at services M40 Junction 8A
08:15 Leave services
08:45 Meet at Mini Plant
09:00 Tour of Mini Factory
12:00 (approx) End of tour
12:30 (approx) Pub for lunch

So please let me know if you would like to come, whether you will meet us at the M40 services or at the Mini Plant, and whether you would be interested in going for a drink/lunch afterwards.

Meet at M40 services, 8am
phodge & Mr phodge
Bucks85th
ttvic
nippo_ & friend
FinFerNan & Miss FinFerNan
Wild Woods & Miss Wild Woods
Mr phodge's friend
ianttr & dad
wallsendmag & Mrs wallsendmag
NaughTTy
TTitan
LuTTon
Geo555

Meet at Mini Plant, 08:45
B16TTC
Redcar
davegill79
TWISTFERRET & friend

Tour of Mini Factory (25 places only), 9am
1. phodge
2. Mr phodge
3. Bucks85th
4. ttvic
5. B16TTC
6. nippo_
7. nippo_'s friend
8. FinFerNan
9. Miss FinFerNan
10. Wild Woods
11. Miss Wild Woods
12. Redcar
13. davegill79
14. TWISTFERRET
15. TWISTFERRET's friend
16. Mr phodge's friend
17. ianttr
18. ianttr's dad
19. wallsendmag
20. Mrs wallsendmag
21. NaughTTy
22. Suge_K
23. TTitan
24. LuTTon
25. Geo555

Lunch at Pub after Tour
phodge & Mr phodge
Bucks85th
B16TTC
ttvic
nippo_ & friend
FinFerNan & Miss FinFerNan
Wild Woods & Miss Wild Woods
Redcar
Mr phodge's friend
ianttr & dad
wallsendmag & Mrs wallsendmag
NaughTTy
TTitan
LuTTon


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would have been interested in this, but we're driving to France on the 26th...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bugger! That's a real shame! 

I can't believe that taking the family on holiday is more important than this.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Would have liked to do this but its a bit far .


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes Please!

(I bet BMW will love a clutch of TTs arriving there!)


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Penny _ both me and emma are up for this so book us in. Do you want to set up a deposit or something payable by bank transfer?

Allows a definative list to be put together? Say 5 quid each?

Just a thought. Cheers


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Would have liked to do this but its a bit far .


Sorry Andy. Not sure I can do anything about making it closer though.... :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bucks85th said:


> Yes Please!





Rudetesh99 said:


> Penny _ both me and emma are up for this so book us in.


You're all added. Can you let me know whether you want to join us at the services or just go straight to Mini? Also whether you want to come to the pub afterwards?



Bucks85th said:


> (I bet BMW will love a clutch of TTs arriving there!)


Shhhhh....I haven't told them that!! :lol:



Rudetesh99 said:


> Do you want to set up a deposit or something payable by bank transfer?


Is that for people like you Mitesh, who always put their names down but never turn up...?? :wink:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

phodge said:


> Bucks85th said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Please!
> ...


Harsh Penny. I thought we were friends... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry mate!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes please Penny (just me)

Meet at J8a and I am up for lunch afterwards


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Vic and Mervyn added.


----------



## redcar (Mar 5, 2009)

How many TT's though Penny?? :roll:

I won't be in one thats for certain!! :wink:


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool. Please reserve a place for me, with a possibility of more, but will let you know. Any more than one more though and I'll be forced to leave the TT at home!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

redcar said:


> How many TT's though Penny?? :roll:
> 
> I won't be in one thats for certain!! :wink:


TTs are optional! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

davegill79 said:


> Cool. Please reserve a place for me, with a possibility of more, but will let you know. Any more than one more though and I'll be forced to leave the TT at home!


Added you Dave. If anyone else wants to come, I need to know by the end of this month.

Will you join us at the services or at the Mini plant? Also, are you coming for lunch afterwards?


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry Penny, having a useless moment. I'll meet you at the plant (more direct for me) and will skip lunch. Can you add a space for a mate as well please, although I think he's just coming along for the irony of Audi owners touring a BMW factory!


----------



## TWISTFERRET (Feb 18, 2010)

Can you book me down for two places please. 
I'm new to forum , recommended by redscouse. 
Cheers
Andy
07834 439 438


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

davegill79 said:


> Sorry Penny, having a useless moment. I'll meet you at the plant (more direct for me) and will skip lunch. Can you add a space for a mate as well please, although I think he's just coming along for the irony of Audi owners touring a BMW factory!


All added Dave. I don't think we'll all be in TTs, but I don't know of any Beemers coming.... :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TWISTFERRET said:


> Can you book me down for two places please.
> I'm new to forum , recommended by redscouse.
> Cheers
> Andy
> 07834 439 438


Hi Andy,

Welcome along! I hope you are enjoying the forum....

Can you let me know whether you will meet us at the services or at the Mini plant, and whether you would like to join us for lunch?

Cheers,
Penny.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

phodge said:


> redcar said:
> 
> 
> > How many TT's though Penny?? :roll:
> ...


Phew! Just as well


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hello penny. 
can you put me down for one place please, meeting at the services

thanks , ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool! Are you coming for lunch too?


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

yes please penny, ian


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just realised we are on holiday better put the two of us down for this and we'll even bring a Mini


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool! But no Minis allowed... :wink:

Will you meet us at the servies, or at the Mini plant, and will you join us for lunch?



(You can bring the Mini if you want to! :wink: )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> Cool! But no Minis allowed... :wink:
> 
> Will you meet us at the servies, or at the Mini plant, and will you join us for lunch?
> 
> ...


Services and lunch please


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I need to have final numbers for this tour by the end of February, so I will be closing the list on Sunday night.

If you are still thinking about joining us, I need to know for definite by the end of Sunday.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> davegill79 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Penny, having a useless moment. I'll meet you at the plant (more direct for me) and will skip lunch. Can you add a space for a mate as well please, although I think he's just coming along for the irony of Audi owners touring a BMW factory!
> ...


There's ours :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, I think hubby's mate is bringing his Mini too.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Sign me up for one person. Meet you at the services.

.... and YES, lets do Lunch .

Jim Jeffries (TTitan)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Jim, you're in! I've just sent you a PM.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Only 2 places left now....anybody else...?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Only 1 place left now!


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Subject: Mini Factory Tour - Sat 27th March - LIST CLOSING 28TH FEB



phodge said:


> Only 1 place left now!


Hey Penny any chance of that last place?

I know its a bit "11th Hour" but I still believe in being fashionably late :roll:

I don't see a problem meeting you at the services and coming for a pint/bite later either.

Thanks hon, Nick


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No problem Nick, you're in!

List now closed...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I've booked us a table for lunch here:

http://www.thetalkhouse.co.uk

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

LuTTon said:


> Subject: Mini Factory Tour - Sat 27th March - LIST CLOSING 28TH FEB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top man!! You can get me a beer there!!!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Penny - my missus doesnt want to come (grrr) so count my mate gareth in instead of her.. [smiley=gossip.gif]

PS: if you guys want some bulbs/led's then let me know as he is XenonMaster and can supply on the day.

PM me for a price or his number.

Cheers


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries Mitesh, Gareth is always welcome.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I now have 1 (possibly 2) place(s) available on this tour. Please let me know asap if you would like to come along.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, so I now have 2 or 3 places available.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Only 1 place left now. Anyone else want to join us?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Is the place still available?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It is. Would you like to join us?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry, i need two spaces not one, my mistake.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, that's a shame!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anybody else fancy coming along?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I now have 2 places available for this tour if there is anyone else who would like to come along...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I am tempted myself Penny, to come along and see this factory, aswell as come along with my friends who i have got signed up for this.

But unfortunately i am working, and i cannot get any time off 

Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> I now have 2 places available for this tour if there is anyone else who would like to come along...


What about audimad - he wanted 2 spaces?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> I am tempted myself Penny, to come along and see this factory, aswell as come along with my friends who i have got signed up for this.
> 
> But unfortunately i am working, and i cannot get any time off
> 
> Paul


Never mind Paul, there's always a sickie.... :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I now have 2 places available for this tour if there is anyone else who would like to come along...
> ...


Yeah, I've PMd audimad to let him know.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Thought you might have done ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> I am tempted myself Penny, to come along and see this factory, aswell as come along with my friends who i have got signed up for this.
> 
> But unfortunately i am working, and i cannot get any time off
> 
> Paul


Get yourself there :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I am tempted myself Penny, to come along and see this factory, aswell as come along with my friends who i have got signed up for this.
> ...


As mentioned Andrew i seriously cannot make it, although i would love too. I could easily give myself the time off if im honest as im the boss   But i need to be in work on Saturday sorry!

Paul


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Do you think that they'll sit us in a darkened room at the end of the tour for a "Presentation Video" that contains subliminal messages?

We could all walk out of the place saying "Must Sell Audi - Must Buy Mini" :roll: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LuTTon said:


> Do you think that they'll sit us in a darkened room at the end of the tour for a "Presentation Video" that contains subliminal messages?
> 
> We could all walk out of the place saying "Must Sell Audi - Must Buy Mini" :roll: :lol:


Just wear the hat Nick - it'll keep the messages out :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, I hope you're all ready for tomorrow and raring to go - I know I am!! 

One last thought - if any of you have PMRs, please bring them along as they can be useful if we get separated in convoy.

See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> Well, I hope you're all ready for tomorrow and rearing to go - I know I am!!
> 
> One last thought - if any of you have PMRs, please bring them along as they can be useful if we get separated in convoy.
> 
> See you all tomorrow!!


Who are you rearing to go Penny :lol: :lol: oh you mean raring :lol: I thought you were being lewd 

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No, it was only you being lewd, Charlie!! :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> No, it was only you being lewd, Charlie!! :wink:  :lol:


 :lol: have a great time tomorrow and don't get sucked into the BMW way 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just to let you know , I have a handful of new TTOC stickers and will have quite a bit of TTOC stuff after I meet Mervyn .


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good....might have a bit of a rummage.... :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Huge thanks Penny - a really great day out [smiley=cheers.gif]

It was really good to be able to put new faces to old names and old names to old faces and............ I'll stop digging now


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, what a really good day! It was great to see old friends and meet some new ones. 

The Mini Factory is amazing...the sheer size and the logistics...and those robots!

Lunch was great, some really good banter going on, good food, good wine...fantastic!

Thanks to you all for coming along, especially those of you that had to get up in the middle of the night, and for making it the great day that it was. Thanks to NaughTTy Paul for being the official photographer, hopefully he''ll post some pics up later.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well eventually arrived home via Nick's 620 miles in two days  Had a great time today ,nice to see where our Mini came from and lunch was very nice.Great to put faces to names and Birmingham even got a draw :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What a great day Penny - many thanks to you (and Dave) for organising and for leading so brilliantly the cruises. Hope you get some sleep tonight! :wink:

Really good to see everyone and meet some new people (even ones that weren't expected!!)

Still stunned at the logistics of the place and the ballet of the Roberts! Have to be honest that I was going along with only a passing interest but was really (pleasantly) surprised that it was genuinely fascinating  53 cars built in 2 hours 

I'm afraid I haven't had enough time to sort out all the pics but will post some up tomorrow after a few edits.

Thanks again Penny - superb event


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Here we go folks - not fantastic shots but give a flavour of the day. 









Some other Germans - the old folks who joined us :wink: :lol: 









LGORS4S 8) 









A fantastic old Bristol that Jim spotted across the services car park

























Some shots from inside the museum

























This one was a bit pony! (© Penny's joke :wink: )

















Shagadelic baby









A few reprobates in black coats! (and decidedly out of focus  )









Most of the cars from the day









The gorgeous pub that Penny had booked for lunch


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Paul, they're fab pics!!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bring back any memories, anyone..??


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for a great day Penny! It was most enjoyable.

Some great pics there too Paul!

Jim


----------

